# Jack Knife Couch



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey folks over the past year of use we have found that our Couch in the 260FL is not functional nor comfortable for us. The couch is 65" long and the shortest person in the house is a fair bit taller than that and it lacks in comfort on those rainy days. So I am looking at removing it and installing a reclining love seat. We ended up finding one on line and picked it up. Anyone here with a similar couch ever remove it? I will re install it if we should plan on selling/trading it.

The one we found on line was the exact one we were looking at in a local store. It will be easy to anchor to the floor as it has a metal base. I will have about 2 inches of clearance on each side. Since it is a recliner it comes apart and will fit in the door. The base may be a bit tight but I'm sure it will fit!

What are your thoughts? Here are some pics...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Pat,

Is the pass through storage involved with the base of the jack-knife? I was thinking that ours is full of equipment under the jack-knife sofa, and wondered what is under yours.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Is the pass through storage involved with the base of the jack-knife? I was thinking that ours is full of equipment under the jack-knife sofa, and wondered what is under yours.


Doug, yes I will loose storage. But the trade off is comfort! I saw someone here that made a shelf for the back of the truck in the bed for some of the stuff, that will help with storage. Then The rear pass through and under the Queen bed will be used more effectively or shall I say efficiently.









I also have been thinking of adding a door to a storage area located under one of the dinette bench on that slide.

I'm not sure how big of a job it will be to take out the couch.









I don't think it's overly complicated, but anyone with any any insight that may help is appreciated.

Lookin forward to June @ emily pp...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> I also have been thinking of adding a door to a storage area located under one of the dinette bench on that slide.
> 
> Lookin forward to June @ emily pp...


I considered doing that on our trailer as well. It's not very handy to access from inside. So far, either out of laziness, or lack of need, I haven't done anything about it.

I'm looking forward to June @ Emily, as well!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

jake said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Is the pass through storage involved with the base of the jack-knife? I was thinking that ours is full of equipment under the jack-knife sofa, and wondered what is under yours.


Doug, yes I will loose storage. But the trade off is comfort! I saw someone here that made a shelf for the back of the truck in the bed for some of the stuff, that will help with storage. Then The rear pass through and under the Queen bed will be used more effectively or shall I say efficiently.









I also have been thinking of adding a door to a storage area located under one of the dinette bench on that slide.

I'm not sure how big of a job it will be to take out the couch.









I don't think it's overly complicated, but anyone with any any insight that may help is appreciated.

Lookin forward to June @ emily pp...








[/quote]
Not sure how yours is but mine comes apart in 3 pieces.


----------

